# How much is your materials in your area



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Im in Saskatoon Sk, Canada

Just wondering what everyone is paying for their goods 

8x4 5\8ths board .....14.50 plus tax
8x4 1\2inch board ....10.50 plus tax
15.5L box of synco mud.....18.00 plus tax

This is with my contractors discount, regular prices are obviously higher..


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Here in Illinois, I can get those materials for less than half of that price without any contractor discount whatsoever.

4x8 1/2 $3.99 I can't remember the price on the 12 footers and mud is about 12 bucks per bucket.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Because I live in the boonies, we have insane prices

450 Straight Flex 100' - $99
17L Synko boxes - $24
8x4 sheets i think - $20
8' square bead - $4.50


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

i only buy mud (synco)but in calgary 16.30 a 17l box buckets are 22 or 23. thats why ive washed my buckets for years. if you buy at hm depot 15l box will cost you 18.90. If you have a garage with room in it you can get a couple of pallets even cheaper.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

4x12- 5/8" = $8.16


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

easy finish mud 8.50
pro form black lid 10.50
pro form machine grade (burgandy lid) 12.00

I seem to use ALOT of easy finish:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> 4x12- 5/8" = $8.16


thats cheap.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ya we get raped in Canada badly . Im in mudslingercors price category.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Man alive. I'm going into the mud export biz. I pay under $9.00 per 4.5 gallon box. I ain't tellin' what I pay for board.


----------

